# Knitted Hat with Traveling Cables for a Lady



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

This beautiful hat is decorated with "traveling cables" and small pearls. It's made in the round and does not have a seam.

The pattern is on sale for $1.99 till August 17 (regular price for this pattern is $2.99).

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blue-hat-with-traveling-cables-for-a-lady


----------



## Doodlebug (Jan 4, 2014)

Very pretty


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nice cables!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

This one is stunning! I am in the middle of the previous one (Knit Hat in Slipped Stitch Ribbing) ... I have to hurry... ;-) 
I love the touch of the pearls, just so dainty and feminine... 
Big hug and thank you! This is a must!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

raqeth said:


> This one is stunning! I am in the middle of the previous one (Knit Hat in Slipped Stitch Ribbing) ... I have to hurry... ;-)
> I love the touch of the pearls, just so dainty and feminine...
> Big hug and thank you! This is a must!


Thank you so much for your support, my friend!  So glad you like it! I sewed the pearls to the finished hat, I think they look really nice with this stitch pattern.
Also, a very big thank you to Everybody who has purchased the pattern!


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

Beautifully made. Love the pattern.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, such pretty cables!!!


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful.....

One question...... is this made with circular needles only or with DPN"s at all.... I DO NOT DO DPN's ... sorry to say... but this is lovely....

Thanks for a quick response..... jane


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is really attractive and a lovely shade of blue tooxx


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

janeafennell said:


> Beautiful.....
> 
> One question...... is this made with circular needles only or with DPN"s at all.... I DO NOT DO DPN's ... sorry to say... but this is lovely....
> 
> Thanks for a quick response..... jane


Jane, the hat is made on circular needles, but I used DPNs to shape the crown. If you prefer, you can use the magic loop method instead of DPNs.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

You know what, KnittingKitty... I've never done magic loop either.... I need to get outside the BOX!!!! and learn more..... I'm just so bogged down with other things, it seems like it is just too easy to do it the way I've always done it..... I know you probably think this is an awful way to look at it, but that's how I am doing everything these days..... just like I've always done it.... I tend to not get along with change very well....

I appreciate you so much responding so quickly... I've just stopped buying or printing patterns that aren't comfortable for me right now..... maybe since school has started I'll go to the local yarn shop and try to pick up knitting on DPN's.... seems like so many patterns are using them now.

Love your patterns that you share on KP though... keep sending them.....

Blessings, jane-Memphis, TN


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

janeafennell said:


> You know what, KnittingKitty... I've never done magic loop either.... I need to get outside the BOX!!!! and learn more..... I'm just so bogged down with other things, it seems like it is just too easy to do it the way I've always done it..... I know you probably think this is an awful way to look at it, but that's how I am doing everything these days..... just like I've always done it.... I tend to not get along with change very well....
> 
> I appreciate you so much responding so quickly... I've just stopped buying or printing patterns that aren't comfortable for me right now..... maybe since school has started I'll go to the local yarn shop and try to pick up knitting on DPN's.... seems like so many patterns are using them now.
> 
> ...


Jane, learning new techniques is great!  Also, this pattern can be easily changed for knitting on straight needles, if you don't mind sewing the seam. You would just need to add 2 extra sts on each side ( for the seam) and in all WS rows- purl the purl sts and knit the knit sts.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

This would be more like me to add the 2 stitches to each side... I think I'm terrible...... thanks for your time helping me.... jane


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Just had my husband order your darling hat pattern for me.. Love all of your hats...


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Another wonderful creation. Already in my to-do list.
Thanks.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Lovely hat pattern, love the added embellishments


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much again for your wonderful comments, Everybody! 
I appreciate your support very much!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

I just purchased the pattern - am looking forward to starting! Thank you for sale price.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, Patian! Enjoy it!


----------

